# Magic Mushrooms and DP/DR



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

I first got dp/dr from a panic attack after pot smoking 5 years ago but since then I've learned a lot about myself and now have a medical marijuana card and smoke often with no panic attacks, crazy thoughts fear etc. But I do get a lot of depressive thought loops and dull mood if I don't smoke the next day.

Now I am interested in trying Magic Mushrooms (low dose) and was wondering if anyone has done them while dp/dr'd. I have done Salvia Divinorum while dr'd and it was intense. I think I'm ready to dabble in some mushrooms, i feel like I have control of my mind most of the time and think it could be beneficial to my spirit to try shrooms at least once.

I know some of you have gotten DP from shrooms, i would like to get some input from you on this and how bad of an idea if at all this is.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

I got DP/R from shrooms a year and a half ago. It was probably the worst night of my entire life, I wouldn't wish that experience upon anyone.

However I've taken them since then and they ranged from ok to absolutely incredibly fantastic. It's ALL about setting. When I had the good experience it was in the summer holiday, my best friends were visiting from scotland and sweden and I was in a familiar location. Not to mention I now had some idea of what I was doing! You really need someone experienced with you to help if things go bad. Also it doesn't matter if your very nervous, out of all the times I've tried them I was the most nervous before what turned out to be the best trip.

Psilocybin is a dissociative drug, it causes DP, but there is also euphoria (and other effects) which make the DP a very very good thing. When shit goes wrong I think its because your in some sort of depressing/worrying situation and you latch onto those thoughts before the euphoria kicks in (usually during the come up which on its own can be very unsettling), so all you end up with is terrifyingly intense DP/R, the euphoria bit just doesn't come. The other possible problem is taking too LOW of a dose, leaving you with the DP but only a mild euphoria which can be swept away. This is also why you need someone experienced with you, to give you the right dose. Preferably someone who grows their own, so they know how strong the shrooms are. Often times ~1g is low (a good low though, not too low) ~2.5g is medium and 3.5g+ is high.

I hope that helps.

Disclamer: I am not an expert but I have grown my own and have a friend who is very very experienced, plus I've done a lot of reading! Go to the shroomery.com for lots of handy info.

EDIT: To answer your actual question, as long as your smart about it I think trying them is a good idea. The last trip I had actually helped my DP.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

I was thinking 1.5- 2 grams should not be too intense the first time, all that info helps a lot

I was thinking I would do them at a cliff jumping spot that I really like, in nature with beautiful scenery and with an old friend. I can pretty much control my thoughts and don't really repel my conscious when it's presented with new ideas and new perspectives. I BRING THEM ON and mold them so they fit within my mindframe and if they don't fit I focus on more positive things to shift my thought loop rather than let my unconscious fears destroy me.

Could you describe what a shroom trip is like, Your mind gains different perspectives rapidly ? Shifts in perception and self reflection ?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

1.5-2 grams is considered a normal dose, while 2-5 is a heavy dose.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Mission Possible said:


> I was thinking 1.5- 2 grams should not be too intense the first time, all that info helps a lot
> 
> I was thinking I would do them at a cliff jumping spot that I really like, in nature with beautiful scenery and with an old friend. I can pretty much control my thoughts and don't really repel my conscious when it's presented with new ideas and new perspectives. I BRING THEM ON and mold them so they fit within my mindframe and if they don't fit I focus on more positive things to shift my thought loop rather than let my unconscious fears destroy me.
> 
> Could you describe what a shroom trip is like, Your mind gains different perspectives rapidly ? Shifts in perception and self reflection ?


Hmm...

It's like being stripped of all your mental baggage and becoming a young child (hence the DP): Everything becomes exciting and interesting, one time I was absolutely captivated by the experience of throwing an object, I spent a good while just flicking pens and lighters around the place. The seneses are heightened, especially touch, listening to reasonably loud music is incredible for this reason as you'll be able to feel like you are a part of it. On medium doses the hallucinations feel like your brains imagination has been put on overdrive. It feels a little like it does when you look at a cloud or a shadow or a tree and see a shape/face except that now it's happening with everything. If you look at a wooden table the grain will appear to be a flowing river, I used to have yellow and orange curtains with quite an intricate pattern on them, when tripping I all of a sudden "noticed" that it was actually a huge flowing mural of a battle between knights and dragons.

I find the come up quite unsettling though (on a high-medium dose). I get very strong hallucinations, everything that I look at goes crazy and so I automatically try to shut my eyes... but that just makes things worse. Sometimes at this point I start to think that I shouldn't have done this and begin to want to escape but obviously there is nowhere to go to escape your own mind so I just sit there and grit my teeth until all of a sudden I am over the top and start to feel incredible. I get a huge sense of adrenaline and relief. Its as if I've just stopped accelerating after being catapulted straight up into the sky by a very large slingshot, but now I am flying! This brings about a feeling of "intense comfort".

The slingshot analogy is also how I imagine the shrooms helped my DP. I imagine that during a trip you are catapulted up into the sky leaving all your mental associations and baggage on the ground, after that you fly about for a time and then slowly drift back to earth to land back in the normal you which was left behind. During the trip which helped my DP I tried to imagine that I was riding the wave back down to my body and that this time I would reunite with it properly. I figured that when I had been fucked up by the mushrooms before I had not landed properly and was still a out of sync with my real self haha.

This is just how I experience it. I know that everyone's experience is different. Some people love the come up.

On the shromery.com there is a trip report section, that will give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Check out some of the quotes in this thread: http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showfla ... rt/62/vc/1

It might give you an idea haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

wow sounds like it's really fun, i have been doing a lot of research on psylocybin and I find it fascinating

the only hallucinogen i have tried was salvia and it just sent me on another planet everything looked very foreign like i was on a different planet but at the same time really cool, i think i remember seeing different planets in the skyline and i could hear the wind like right next to my ear really euphoric but at the same time scarey. Anyways mushrooms sound like something i can use to learn more about myself and the world i live in and that seems to be the general purpose in my life.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

I did shrooms while i was full out dp/dr'dand even on medication. which was prozac and clonazpam at the time.
I did about 3 grams on my own with a cuple buddies who each took 3 aswell, the first two hours were cool i was so happy and high verything looked so vibrant.Then for some reason me and my buddies split up and i wsa left on my own. And i had the most intense fear I have ever felt before in my life.. It almost made me feel suicidal.. I was literally thinking about killing myself.. All i did was sit in my room and played bob marley from my computer untill the fear eevntually went away. I think it was a panic attack mixed with the shrooms high. Well anyways after the crazy fear episode.. I just layed in my bed and stared up at the lights. And it was the most beautiful thing ever lol.. Just life was so beautiful.. I started to visualize things and hallucinate, There were flowers falling from my room and floating down ont my bed and they were all different colors. I felt like after that intense crazy fear that I had overcome had passed and i survived it i could beat anything in my mind.. Its like the shrooms showed me hell then showed me heaven right away. I felt good for like a month after that about dp without worrying or anything. Just because of that one experince so yah i would say it was a good experience overall. EXCEPT I think i may have gotten HPPD disorder from the shrooms because i now see lots of fucked up things  but whatever. shrooms rule.


----------



## Butter (Feb 23, 2009)

i dont think i would do shrooma in this condition at the moment.. im feeling like im constantly on MDMA already..


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Butter said:


> im feeling like im constantly on MDMA already..


wow sounds like a blast!


----------



## Butter (Feb 23, 2009)

Its really not.. when i first started messing with drugs i thought it was cool and all that.. now i just want to be normal again..


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Butter said:


> Its really not.. when i first started messing with drugs i thought it was cool and all that.. now i just want to be normal again..


Honestly, and I've never had a rec drug, these posts always stun me. The reason I was terrified of rec drugs, even pot, waaaaaaay back in high school and college was I was already DP. I couldn't imagine WANTING to feel this way.

Also, it is very interesting how some of these rec drugs make the DP better. But that scares the Hell out of me too. :shock:

I'm not blaming anyone for causing their own DP as I know many people take rec drugs and return unscathed. But the last thing I'd ever want to mess with is my brain. :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Butter said:


> Its really not.. when i first started messing with drugs i thought it was cool and all that.. now i just want to be normal again..


i thought mdma (ecstacy) was supposed to feel good


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I took shrooms back when i was still suffering from dp/dr and they seemed to help alot. They would often reduce it for day after i had taken them. So ya i had positive results from them for sure.

However this does not mean that you will get positive results because everyone reacts differently to every drug. Some people find that alcohol helps their dp/dr yet it always made mine worse. Go figure.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Yep, alcohol makes me much worse too


----------



## Butter (Feb 23, 2009)

Mission Possible said:


> Butter said:
> 
> 
> > Its really not.. when i first started messing with drugs i thought it was cool and all that.. now i just want to be normal again..
> ...


In theory.. MDMA or Ecstasy releases serotonin (the happy molecule) but its not always like.. if i take this, i will be happy.

There can be all different reasons why, just like taking mushrooms. your mood before taking drugs, may dramatically effect how you feel on it.

Most of the time taking MDMA felt good yes, but what comes up, must also come down.. once you have 'peaked' it last for a short time, then you strive to get that feeling back, you dont go back up on the same trip, you just fall into a gurning mess. its a VERY moreish drug, and it can lead to very downward spirals. and believe me, its not fun to be sat awake in a corner at 9 am the next day chewing your face off not able to sleep or communicate for hours on end.

This is the drug that caused my Anxiety and DP/DR. i no longer mess with drugs.

Not saying this will happen to everyone. just be sure you know what your taking, the effects, and side effects. rather than just putting anything in your mouth etc..


----------



## Butter (Feb 23, 2009)

Dick said:


> Yep, alcohol makes me much worse too


Alcohol is very hit and miss for me. sometimes i can drink it and feel fine others i get awful anxiety.

I think smoking really does contribute to my symptoms though.

if i dont smoke for a few days then have half of a cigarette i get real bad aswell.

Anyone else get anxiety off of nicotine?


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

"Anyone else get anxiety off of nicotine?"

Not really anxiety, but when i smoke less i notice that i'm more clear in my head, less foggy and have less agitating/tired eyes. Next week i'm going to quit , really.


----------



## annemary100 (Apr 6, 2009)

Effects which include sweating, nausea, reduces heart rate and hallucinations begin within 30 ? 40 minutes and usually last between four and eight hours. Aggressive mood changes have also been reported.


----------

